# New LMDH, will Audi have a shot at another 24 victory?



## WolfsWagen (Feb 16, 2021)

It's still pretty vague with how LMDH will work out, but what do you guys think? What power-train will be used? Here's a place to waste time and discuss what might or might not happen in the next few years.


----------



## WolfsWagen (Feb 16, 2021)

With diesel being banned in LMDH as of now I wonder what sort of powertrain will be used. I can see a turbo V6 hybrid like Toyota and Peugeot, but I wonder if it's going to be another flywheel system or if they will go to a battery system. There is probably a possibility of them using the a version of the 2.0 turbo 4 in the RS5 DTM that is current. Guess we'll see.


----------



## WolfsWagen (Feb 16, 2021)

New car looks to be set to debut at the 2023 24 Hours of Daytona. I think we will probably start seeing testing shots in around a year and a half.
















Audi Gaining Ground on New LMDh Program | IMSA







www.imsa.com


----------



## WolfsWagen (Feb 16, 2021)

Audi and Porsche are now set to partner with Multimatic for their LMDh chassis, kind of a surprise since Audi worked with Dallara through a lot their Le Mans dominance period.









Porsche, Multimatic Partnering for LMDh Program | IMSA







www.imsa.com


----------



## Elliot878 (Jun 7, 2021)

No doubt. It’s gonna be another flawless victory 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

